# TREO SSX 15 sealed or ported



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

hey i save 2 of these subs in my hands but only have one connected in my ride because of space limitations. I would like to know if both sealed sound better and be louder than one ported. The subs are running off the zuki SPL 100WATT amp. thanks for any help. i might wall the 15s but not trying to loss sound quality


----------

